# How long does a tire take to deflate?



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been having a problem where my rear tire would be flat when I wake up in the morning but I am not sure if it is a leak. I am suspicious of someone tampering with my tire but I can't be sure. 

The first time I found it flat, it was almost completely deflated. I decided to try and fill her up again before I jumped to any conclusions. The tire ended up getting fully pumped up with ease so I went for a 1 hour ride close to home and bounced around on it like a madman to see if it would deflate.

I got home, kept an eye on it for another hour, and there didn't seem to be a leak. I figure if there is any type of leak, that any kind of pressure on the tires would ooze out air at a significant rate.

But I woke up this morning, and it was half way deflated... I was going to spy on my bike when I heard people walking around downstairs but I could not get out of bed lmao. Am I paranoid? Or can leaks take 12 hours to show signs of leakage?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

"Am I paranoid?" - Yes
and
"can leaks take 12 hours to lose air." - Yes


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm, sound like hidden camera is in order. Or maybe just change the tube, or check the one that you suspect leaks under water.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

For a tire to deflate all the way without damage to the tube, it should take months. Slow leaks can sometimes take many hours.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

When you say "doesn't seem to be a leak" is that eyeballing or taking the tube out and sticking it underwater?

If you're gonna watch it on the bike, you won't see it - you might hear it if the tube deflates in like 30 sec.

I can easily see bubbles out of a tube that takes 3 days to deflate.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Occasionally, valves leak too.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It was leaking the whole time. I don't know how long you left it when you went to bed, but ten hours is a lot more than two, and fourteen hours is longer than that, etc. Sometimes it also takes higher pressure than you'd get with the tube outside the tire to make those little holes open.


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

By watching, I mean squeezing the tube to see if it gets softer.

A time-released leak doesn't really make sense to me; It was full of air still after a 1 hour ride and a 1 hour surveillance. The leak decided to happen while I was sleeping.. (?)


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Solutions: keep the bike in your room. Also, take the tire off, check really well for thorns in the tire, and sharp points on the wheel rim, and put a new tube in.

If it's still an issue, well, you sir, were born under a "bad bike tube" mark or something.


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Noticed some deflation at about the 8 hour point today. So it looks like I was paranoid lol! Guess I will be doing some tire inspections tomorrow...

Is it worth it to do a patch job if the leak is minoscule? Or should I just swap the tube.

Who would've known.... It would take 8 hours to see noticeable air loss in a punctured tube. (approx 25% loss)


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

a patch is just that...a patch. Replace the tube, and make dead sure the tire is clear of sharp objects...if you have schrader valve rims, look for a goo-filled tube, or a extra thick one (Bontrager used to make them...).

Might also want to invest in Kevlar inserts, if you are riding where there are lots of thorns/ high flat potential


----------



## Abe Froman (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a schrader valve leak with similar situation. Once you filled it up the higher pressure would help seat the valve. 

As others said pull the tube and check for leaks that way.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Properly applied, patches last for the life of the tube. I carry spare tubes on the trail, but I keep my punctured ones. When I have six, I patch them all at once. It doesn't take very long, and it saves me about $40 worth of tubes. The waste always bothered me some, but since I decided to reboot my life and am working on another degree right now, saving some money here and there when it's not too big a deal is something I appreciate too.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A slow leak can be really hard to find. Under water you might spot the bubbles.

A patch will last as long as the rest of the tube. Never a problem with the "old-fashioned" patches with the vulcanizing liquid, applied according to instructions. People seem to have a variety of experiences with the "glueless" kind.


----------



## chunky1x (Jan 20, 2012)

If there is no puncture to the tube or tire, it maybe cause by a loose or damage tire valve. Apply some soapy water or a drop of saliva(this is not a joke) on the opening of the valve. If bubbles appear try tighten the valve or remove and clean it first before you tighten it. If it will not solve the problem buy a new tube or valve. I have exactly the same problem since my BMX years.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

I've patched pinch flats (like the type you can put a toothpick through), they hold up fine.... until I got valve leak.... so that's why people use those pesky valve caps.

Oh yes, remember to search your tire for the thorn or whatever b/c you don't want a puncture right after putting the tube back in - that would really suck.


----------

